
Things I wish I had known when I started programming - juanorozcov
https://www.brainstobytes.com/advice-for-new-developers-or-things-i-wish-i-had-known-when-i-started-to-program/
======
juanorozcov
I wrote a series with some tips and other things I wish I'd known when I
started programming, and I thought it might be useful for someone so I'll post
them here.

The series has 8 articles right now, navigating to them it's easy from the one
linked on the top. I really hope this helps someone, even if it's a little
bit.

Thanks.

------
planetzero
I wish my parents had known that when I was writing code on the computer as a
kid, it wasn't just 'playing games' and that it would result in a great
career.

~~~
juanorozcov
It's incredible how little value our old folks gave to things that were not
tangible. Glad you kept writing code and made a career out of it.

